# Goose Recipe



## Greenhead_Slayer (Oct 16, 2007)

Saw this on YouTube (http://bbqpitboys.com/recipes/wild-goose-breast#.VDv8V6CUOqI) and tried it out, it was pretty good. I still like just seasoning the breasts and cooking them to a true medium rare, but if you want to mask that natural flavor for the wife or kids this turned out pretty decent:

Breast them out and brine in 1 gallon of water to 1 cup kosher salt for 24 hours.
After brining butterfly the breasts.
Use a meat tenderizer to pound them thin.
Use a fork and stab all over the breasts the help tenderize it some more.
Marinade them in the following for 24 hours in the fridge:


Pickled Ginger - 1 ½ Tablespoons
Sweet & Sour Sauce - 4 Tablespoons
Ponzu Sauce - 2 Tablespoons
Toasted Sesame Seeds - 2 Tablespoons
Worcestershire - 4 Tablespoons
Sriracha Sauce - 2 ½ Tablespoons
Emerils Asian Essence - 1 ½ Tablespoons
Fire up the grill over medium/high heat and cook til done.


----------

